# Reserve waterfolw hunts ?



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Has anyone noticed that the opening day reserve water fowl hunts for Fish Point has changed ? Now there going to let in *50 ?* What a crock !!
The object of paying our $4. is for a quality hunt......35 parties.
Shiawassee is twice as big as Fish Point and there gonna still have 35 ????

IMO the quality hunt for Fish Point just went out the window. 15 extra parties could mean 60 additional shooters in the fields. So how is that a "*Quality* hunt ??? Fish Point has become a zoo as it is during the first week of hunting season, now they want to ruin the opening weekend ?
I am *NOT* a happy camper!!!


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Mike L said:


> Has anyone noticed that the opening day reserve water fowl hunts for Fish Point has changed ? Now there going to let in *50 ?* What a crock !!
> 
> The object of paying our $4. is for a quality hunt......35 parties.
> 
> ...



I agree..... this will certainly impact the overall quality of the hunt. I know there has been a lot of pressure to do this over the years but I never thought it would actually happen. 

Fish Point is an amazing area and has a really good organization in the FPWA which I am happy to be a member of. Unfortunately, the place is a zoo on most days and for that reason I prefer Shiawassee where the long boat rides, dike pulling, and additional work seem to be enough of a barrier to keep the masses away.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure if this is fact or maybe a misprint? I haven't seen it yet myself.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

fowlattitude said:


> Does anyone know for sure if this is fact or maybe a misprint? I haven't seen it yet myself.


Here you go: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Reserved_Waterfowl_Digest_462045_7.pdf


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

John Singer said:


> Here you go: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Reserved_Waterfowl_Digest_462045_7.pdf



You beat me too it.... its called out right on front of the digest.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

Yup that looks pretty official doesn't it


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a bad thing!! The LAST THING we need is and extra 15 parties to start sky busting and shooting on the birds working your spread! 

If they want to get more hunters- I could see an extra 5 parties--but not 15!


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

It was kind of nice with fewer parties as you were almost guaranteed a good shoot. With 50 that may not be the case.


----------



## mholland (Sep 18, 2008)

Hopefully they are just taking current water conditions into account with hopes of wider spread flooding sooner. 50 parties spread over the full area IF it's all productive isn't all that bad. 

If not, I totally agree.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

My question is: Why did they not reopen Nayanquing Point for the reserved hunts?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

guys...its all relative to the amount of available zones....good zones. crops development, cover, etc..

this tells me (without checking) that fish point is doing good, plans on having all fields flooded before opener.

we wish shiawassee could have 65 (which is our normal number) and we are restricted to lower number due to many issues caused by 3 separate spring floods. we didn't even plant a couple fields til half way through july.

awefully spoiled thinkin 50 parties is too many, lol.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

John Singer said:


> My question is: Why did they not reopen Nayanquing Point for the reserved hunts?


It would be best to ask the manager, Brandi, But as I remember it she requested to opt out a few years ago and last year they finally gave her that option. Her reason as best I remember was that if the fields and water are good why restrict it to 25 or 35 parties. I actually think its good to have one of the areas open so those who dont get drawn for a reserve hunt can still go and try their luck. Last year there were 50-60 parties and we got drawn in the middle and got a zone to hunt. Some zones werent even taken but it was only half flooded. Steve


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I think your first concern should be getting drawn. About 5+ years of trying to get an opening day at FP or shiawasee... And not 1. I guess our group of 6 that applies every year is just unlucky.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> awefully spoiled thinkin 50 parties is too many, lol.


Well Kid, after going there for the last 7 years--I have found that after opening weekend (with only 35 parties) almost ALL the geese fly straight up to 1/2 mile altitude and fly out 2-3 miles away from the zones. Also the ducks get very skiddish and are harder to call and work into the spread! I hope that this does mean that more zones will be ready and in better shape! I just want those that get the draw to have the best hunt that they can!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bertslash said:


> Well Kid, after going there for the last 7 years--I have found that after opening weekend (with only 35 parties) almost ALL the geese fly straight up to 1/2 mile altitude and fly out 2-3 miles away from the zones. Also the ducks get very skiddish and are harder to call and work into the spread! I hope that this does mean that more zones will be ready and in better shape! I just want those that get the draw to have the best hunt that they can!


35 or 75, that ain't gonna change.

my point is, the pre-registered numbers are chosen pending on the outlook for capacity of the area.

it got down to 35 last few years due to conditions. srsga used to be the biggest provider of pre-registers due to the mass size of the place. its been widdled down to 35-40 zones for opener simply because of struggles having the place ready on time. The area managers and DNR get together and try to guess the approximate number of zones they will have available while keeping a quality hunt in mind.....for opener going off the conditions of the area at that time.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> guys...its all relative to the amount of available zones....good zones. crops development, cover, etc..
> 
> this tells me (without checking) that fish point is doing good, plans on having all fields flooded before opener.
> 
> ...



Well Kid ? With respect I feel your out in left field on this one. Been hunting FP for many,many years. I can't remember the year ? 06 or 07 the refuge was basically dry, the teens had about 6 to 8 inches of water and the twenty's had skim water. How many parties were allowed ?.....35
I've also hunted when all but a few back fields were flooded on the opener, how many parties ? 35........So it's been 35 parties NO MATTER what the conditions have been. Why ? So the number of parties can/could have a 
*Quality* hunt.
From our news letter this year, quote: Due to a wet spring a lot more beans were planted versus corn, and the corn has been moved, rather than plant corn on top of corn. The corn now is 4ft to 6ft tall
and there has been some deer damage.
With my years of experience hunting FP I counted what I would call "Prime" zones.....which there is about 30 of them. So with 35 parties you stand a very good chance of a *Quality* hunt. You add an additional 15 parties and then it's going to be blast away city. They did the same thing last year......BUT DIDN'T TELL ANYONE !
After the 36 parties who were lucky in the reserve draw, choose there zone, they allowed and additional 20 parties to join the hunt, which is total BS. That's why we all pay our $4....for a chance at a quality hunt.

And the order to allow the extra parties came from upper level management! I know a LOT of guys that hunt FP and they are all very upset about allowing that many parties for the opener. With the quality now gone, why should I spend my $4 to watch sky busters break up geese that are locked onto my decoys ! There's a lot of guys that apply for FP and at $4 a pop that's a lot of cash.....and I haven't been chosen for the opening day in over 25 years.....but through friends I've managed to be there on the opener.
That's all I heard last year was that every zone seemed to have someone in it and just blasting away.....you catch a number in the draw from 40 after your going to be very disappointed.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mike L said:


> Well Kid ? With respect I feel your out in left field on this one. Been hunting FP for many,many years. I can't remember the year ? 06 or 07 the refuge was basically dry, the teens had about 6 to 8 inches of water and the twenty's had skim water. How many parties were allowed ?.....35
> I've also hunted when all but a few back fields were flooded on the opener, how many parties ? 35........So it's been 35 parties NO MATTER what the conditions have been. Why ? So the number of parties can/could have a
> *Quality* hunt.
> From our news letter this year, quote: Due to a wet spring a lot more beans were planted versus corn, and the corn has been moved, rather than plant corn on top of corn. The corn now is 4ft to 6ft tall
> ...


always been max 35 parties on opener? you positive about that?

and yes i agree last year that was messed up on how it got handled but thats a whole nother subject. not disagreeing with you.

i know how we determine the slots for each year, i find it hard to believe other managed areas do it differently.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

It always kills me how the deer there only like the corn on the managed area. Next to none of the private crops are damaged. Glad to hear they moved some crops. How about turning some of the fields to mix it up. It happened at shi. Im assuming it was to give everyone in the field a better look at the birds rather than getting blasted at every strip before hitting the back. Kid and some others probably have more insight on that. Seems to help from what I have seen .

Seems as though some change is needed as there have been excuses, weather legit or not, as to why the crops have been so bad.

I know there have been some steps taken and hopefully these will move us in the right direction for the area.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fowlattitude said:


> It always kills me how the deer there only like the corn on the managed area. Next to none of the private crops are damaged. Glad to hear they moved some crops. How about turning some of the fields to mix it up. It happened at shi. Im assuming it was to give everyone in the field a better look at the birds rather than getting blasted at every strip before hitting the back. Kid and some others probably have more insight on that. Seems to help from what I have seen .
> 
> Seems as though some change is needed as there have been excuses, weather legit or not, as to why the crops have been so bad.
> 
> I know there have been some steps taken and hopefully these will move us in the right direction for the area.


yes prior was rotated to stop the "wall" effect 1 or 2 zones created. it has worked out moderately...we've had a screwy 2 years since we changed it. mixed reviews i think. This year we have great corn in both fields so should be interesting...hopefully other factors such as ability to flood don't screw it up.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

I also noticed that we no longer have to pay the daily or annual fee for the managed areas? I do not remember hearing about that. What is the back story on that?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ThumbDweller said:


> I also noticed that we no longer have to pay the daily or annual fee for the managed areas? I do not remember hearing about that. What is the back story on that?


was changed when the new license package went through. good deal for managed area hunters.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I appreciate the better chances at getting into the hunt... I mean its FP ...chances are that no matter what zone I'm in I'll be so pissed off at the ridiculous sky busting that I will have to leave by 8am in order to keep from having a stroke.... I have a explanation as to why the geese have to fly 1/2 mike high there....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yes prior was rotated to stop the "wall" effect 1 or 2 zones created. it has worked out moderately...we've had a screwy 2 years since we changed it. mixed reviews i think. This year we have great corn in both fields so should be interesting...hopefully other factors such as ability to flood don't screw it up.


My favorite hunt ever was a day on the middle front row of that old setup in n prior.

Went back last year to about the same spot... And it was OK, but not like before 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Most spectacular hunts are based on weather and migration patterns. We never remember those details though. Usually involves how many birds were shot. As we grow older some of the other details become more memorable.....such as who was there, what retriever, what gun or whatever made the hunt besides the bird count. 

Never hurts to have a successful day though....they do stick in the Memory!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

It's important to point out that Shiawassee doesn't flood all of it's fields for the opener. It's a gradual progression throughout the season to ensure there's feed left in some of the fields for the flights. I've been hunting out there for the better part of forty years and have drawn an opening day permit just once. My bud and I had a perfect hunt and it wasn't because there were too few hunters or all the fields were flooded. It was because we spent time on the refuge and knew were to find birds even if we had a poor draw. It's a long season, a chance to hunt one of the refuges opening weekend is a blessing, not a season maker.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive had the opportunity to hunt opening day at a refuge four times in 28 years. I have hunted fish point three times and shi once. And when I say opening day I'm referring to being drawn opening weekend. Conditions are never perfect opening weekend as in whole area flooded. I think they all stagger the flooding to "try" and move the birds around. I think thay is why people are objecting to the 50 parties at fish point as conditions are normally less than perfect except in a few fields for opening weekend. 

It will be interesting to see how things play out. Might just have to resort to scouting like most years. No freebies again.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

fowlattitude said:


> Ive had the opportunity to hunt opening day at a refuge four times in 28 years. I have hunted fish point three times and shi once. And when I say opening day I'm referring to being drawn opening weekend. Conditions are never perfect opening weekend as in whole area flooded. I think they all stagger the flooding to "try" and move the birds around. I think thay is why people are objecting to the 50 parties at fish point as conditions are normally less than perfect except in a few fields for opening weekend.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how things play out. Might just have to resort to scouting like most years. No freebies again.


It really has nothing to do with "moving the birds around". Flood all the fields at once and they're moving on south.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

I live 10 minutes from fishpoint. I took a drive there the other day and there is no corn in the north zones at all. The teens have less corn than last year. The ONLY zone with good corn is AMAZINGLY the dry scramble zone that the farmer gets to harvest. Its funny how the beans can do so well and the corn that gets harvested does fine but the strips all get eaten by deer or its to wet. Sounds like a simple case of a greedy farmer to me!!! I dont understand why this isnt being handled by the manager there.

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

It would be great if they did not open the managed areas until the 1st day of duck season!! With hunters in there for early goose and now a teal hunt and a youth hunt the birds get smart fast with all of that shooting going on !!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Sea Nags said:


> It would be great if they did not open the managed areas until the 1st day of duck season!! With hunters in there for early goose and now a teal hunt and a youth hunt the birds get smart fast with all of that shooting going on !!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I usually don't comment on posts about managed/bingo areas, because they don't really appeal to me. They can hold a lot of birds, but the crowds, and limit on the time you can hunt, and the fact you could get a bad draw or no draw at all makes me opt for other places where I can get more relaxation and enjoyment out of my hunt, even if it's with less of a chance at a limit...

So, you'd like to deny hunting access to state owned hunting areas to kids during the youth hunt? I'm pretty sure those kids parents pay taxes and (most) buy hunting licenses themselves to support these areas. They should have every opportunity to hunt them. Good attitude! And way to foster the growth of our sport with the next generation of waterfowlers! You just sound selfish and petty.

Aren't you the guy that BLABBED on this forum a couple seasons ago, telling all here to get to a certain small body of water, because it was "covered with ducks" late in the season???? I seem to remember, along with others asking you to edit or remove the post because, those of us that do hunt that spot didn't really want the word out about it to every hunter with an internet connection...as I recall, your reply(shortly before the mods deleted/edited the post for you, because you broke forum rules about naming specific spots) was "hey, it's public water! why shouldn't I tell everyone!"...I see- you don't want YOUR hunting opportunity at a WMA compromised by pesky youth hunters, but you gladly put the possibility of undue extra pressure on a spot somebody else might want to hunt.
You sir, are a turd.
_Posted via My Baby Mama's Phone_


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

I have been lucky to have hunted Opening Day at FP the last couple of years. And there has been 50 parties there, 35 reserved, and then they let 15 parties on after, even the youth hunts (all adult add on parties?). I voiced my opinions of why have a reseved hunt if you let 15 add on on anyway. First time this happened, I was unaware they would let any add-ons, as we drew 34th and pick an area with no other parties around us, then had add on groups come in (late) and pushed birds out. Called the draw house and they said the let the parties add on, ***??? So apparently they decided this year just go with 50 instead of doing the add on deal????


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea..kinda like last year where they added parties last minute for opener. If your not going to stick to the plan of keeping numbers low for a better quality hunt then do away with the drawing. Damn sure wasn't fair to those that paid for the pre-season lottery drawing.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Yea..kinda like last year where they added parties last minute for opener. If your not going to stick to the plan of keeping numbers low for a better quality hunt then do away with the drawing. Damn sure wasn't fair to those that paid for the pre-season lottery drawing.


You probably have much better odds showing up for the extra 15 than applying in the first place and hoping to get drawn.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> You probably have much better odds showing up for the extra 15 than applying in the first place and hoping to get drawn.



Oh I agree Gene, your odds would be better being in that 15, but ya gotta know it's going down that way. Holding a prepaid lottery for X amount of spots then changing said spots on opener is just wrong. It's not fair to the applicants. To me it's no different than holding a gun raffle for a 12 GA Benelli auto loader and actually giving away a NE Firearms .410 single shot. At least it was announced this year that they increased the available zones instead of finding out the morning of. How will more parties pan out? Time will tell. Won't matter to me, I won't be there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> ...At least it was announced this year that they increased the available zones instead of finding out the morning of....


 Guessing somebody learned a hard lesson from last year's fiasco.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Nope, I just don't care for what they did. There were a lot of people unhappy about how that went down.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

It seems to make sense to me to only draw the number of parties that you are 100% certain you can support even under the worst conditions. Then after the drawing deadline if they determine conditions can support more hunters, they should just draw from the remaining applications. Doesn't make any sense to have an additional drawing the day of. So if they know they will always have at least 35 spots open, draw 50 names and only notify the first 35. After the drawing if conditions support 10 more spots, notify the next 10.

If they decide to add additional spots, it should be from the pool that already met the deadline and paid the application fee.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I didn't like how it was handled last year at FP and I like it even less this year.

if the fee is collected for your one chance to be "one of LUCKY 35"... then you're one of 35 for the area. that's it. period. done.

didn't like that they let 15 other parties in last year, for the reasons noted in earlier posts.

You paid $4 for your raffle ticket in the lottery. if you opt not to apply, apparently, you can just show up and get a spot right next to a winner? And you don't have to pay the same fee he did? To Caddis' point; and your odds are actually better of getting to hunt at least somewhere, than being one of the 35 out of the 700 that applied for that particular hunt?

so now to this year. 50 spots? for opening weekend? how many zones will have water? Last time I looked, there's probably only 50 (party) total spots as it is.

if the response is: _to make it available to more hunters_..." then just do away with the reserve application completely. what's the point? Just make it available to everyone to participate in the drawings.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Branta said:


> I didn't like how it was handled last year at FP and I like it even less this year.
> 
> if the fee is collected for your one chance to be "one of LUCKY 35"... then you're one of 35 for the area. that's it. period. done.
> 
> ...


Spot on..... I dont even think they should do a leftover draw as it just leeds to people getting into the fields late and once again impacts the quality of the lottery hunt.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Nope, I just don't care for what they did. There were a lot of people unhappy about how that went down.


Not sure that was aimed at my last post or not, but what I meant was the DNR staff learned a lesson...they need to let people know ahead of time rather than add 15 more groups unannounced like that.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> ...if the response is: _to make it available to more hunters_..." then just do away with the reserve application completely. what's the point? Just make it available to everyone to participate in the drawings.


I don't know for a fact, but I'm guessing that's the justifcation...more use. 

If I'm not mistaken, Fish Point Wildlife Assoc now has a CWAC rep? That person should be asking this question of the DNR, much like we would if this were the case at Shiawassee.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are the rules as I have been told over the last 12 years of bingo hunting. On opening weekend the managed areas that do a reserve draw can only put that many groups in the field. This is the exact reason NQp did not want to be in the reserve draw. Some years they were limited to 25 groups when they could handle many more. So if FP does 50 parties and only 45 show up they can add 5 more after the reserve draw. If all 50 show up for the draw then no leftovers can be given out. Note I did not say take a spot but just get in the draw. 

My thoughts on last year at Fp is that the NEW manager had a great idea to put more groups out there and did this off the cuff. Afterwards he was told that's a no no and instead did the 50 this year. Good luck to those that apply. Steve


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Sampsons_owner said:


> ...My thoughts on last year at Fp is that the NEW manager had a great idea to put more groups out there and did this off the cuff. Afterwards he was told that's a no no and instead did the 50 this year...


That's my guess as well Steve. Good idea, but not well thought out that's all. Again, I don't know for sure, but someone connected to FP certainly would know, or at least could ask the question.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

think we're all saying the same thing;

if it's published there's 35 spots - then there's 35 spots total. 
No more. for those 3-5 parties that don't show up, I'm still cool with a second draw for those remaining slots up to 35.

this year, it's 50. so be it. But the day of, they can't say it's now 60, 75...

my issue (admittedly, a personal problem) with 50 for FP is that there isn't 50 truly huntable party zones for the opening weekend (scramble zone 70's is single person. so if a "party" elects, then it's one number/hunter gone.)

if there is really is hunting available in all party zones, then they're not progressive flooding and I think they're going to have future issues later in the season.

Lord knows you can't make a waterfowler happy!!

the simple solution for you is: Just make sure you guys get into the top20-25!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> That's my guess as well Steve. Good idea, but not well thought out that's all. Again, I don't know for sure, but someone connected to FP certainly would know, or at least could ask the question.


i'm not so sure thats how that went down...i'm pretty sure that came from above him, would love to hear a clarification on it from someone important whos probably cruising this forum, *hint*hint*


----------



## maggiesdad (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wanted to agree that FP has a new manager and he is working really hard to improve the area. I do think he made a mistake with the 50 parties last year. One good way to get your opinion to him is to head up to FP for the Assoc. work day on Aug.23 at 8:00am. 
The members cover the existing blinds, clean up the headquarters and meet with the manager to get info. on plans for the fall and give feedback. Good core group of people who raise funds and lend a hand to improve the area.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

they must all be the same. I won the lottery and Hunted Harsens opener, all the left overs were raffled off afterwards. It was like a War Zone out there and it did not make for a very good first visit to harsens for me.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

folpak said:


> they must all be the same. I won the lottery and Hunted Harsens opener, all the left overs were raffled off afterwards. It was like a War Zone out there and it did not make for a very good first visit to harsens for me.



They have been doing that for years. Maybe this year with no daily fee they can all focus on the hunt instead of the dollars. I see it as a long term gain. Only time will Tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

folpak said:


> they must all be the same. I won the lottery and Hunted Harsens opener, all the left overs were raffled off afterwards. It was like a War Zone out there and it did not make for a very good first visit to harsens for me.


its raffling off the permits that were no shows. nothign wrong with that.

what everyone is referring to at fish point is they said 35 parties max....and after the draw they had a no show draw to fill the 35... then added 15 spots after that. 2 different things.

nothing wrong with raffling off the no shows....been doing that ever since the beginning....and i've hunted opening days many times if i'm lucky for 30 years because of it. those 5 or 6 slots aren't gonna make the "war zone" any more or less.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

The Reserved hunt is just that. Win one and you are guaranteed entry into a draw of 1 - X number of entries. you will not be turned away because of too large a turnout for for any particular Managed Area. For someone to believe a for sure "quality hunt" is forthcoming is a bit naive! There is no control of whom your neighbor in the zones surrounding you will be or how they hunt (perceived birds in range).

All the arguments here are mute just the same!



c Number of hunts in 2014 is subject to change.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice try Frank but the guide booklet shows addendum c as being hunt number not hunts available. Maybe they put the c in the wrong column but the way it reads it does not pertain to hunts available. Steve


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Just when will these hunts be added? Second opening weekend?

In the past at Harsens; the youth drawing is held, then a drawing for parties with youths unsuccessful in the reservation drawing. Then a third draw for all other hunters.

Use the area to it's full capability.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its raffling off the permits that were no shows. nothign wrong with that.
> 
> what everyone is referring to at fish point is they said 35 parties max....and after the draw they had a no show draw to fill the 35... then added 15 spots after that. 2 different things.
> 
> nothing wrong with raffling off the no shows....been doing that ever since the beginning....and i've hunted opening days many times if i'm lucky for 30 years because of it. those 5 or 6 slots aren't gonna make the "war zone" any more or less.


I could be wrong but it seemed that all of the spots were raffled off, with there being a Ton of guys waiting in line behind the actual lottery winners. The map also seemed to be completely filled with tags when we checked in our harvest. Also he could have misspoke or I didn't understand him correctly but the CO standing at the end of the line kept I informing people that the rest of the spots would be raffled after the initial draw and to get in line.
Once again I'm not 100% positive but that's how I remember it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Contrary to some of the conspiracy theories being bantered about, I may be completely off, but I speculate that the new area manager last year didn't understand the process (that there was a set limit of 35 parties) for ONLY that first day? And maybe, just maybe, it was an honest mistake.

I wish someone here who frequents Fish Point would actually talk to the DNR staff and get their side of how it happened last year.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nayanquing was wide open last year and every available spot was filled. Drove the birds right out of there. Had two kids there for the afternoon youth hunt and hardly seen a bird. And we were in middle field middle strip also!!! Not a fan of open house. Trying to please everyone may just backfire. Just my thoughts on that one.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

folpak said:


> they must all be the same. I won the lottery and Hunted Harsens opener, all the left overs were raffled off afterwards. It was like a War Zone out there and it did not make for a very good first visit to harsens for me.


It hadn't been an issue as far as the "After Draw" in years past but last year there seemed to be a ton of people there. There's talk they will have a number this year to limit the amount of parties going out to try to appease the lottery winners.

Ken


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

Funny thing about all this, is that there were hunters that knew of the add ons after the draw. So tell me how these hunters knew of this???? Hmmm.


----------

